# How to adjust my arrow nocks?



## realitycheck390 (Dec 18, 2011)

Alright I am getting into archery. I have older arrows that I bought when I was younger. So I'm getting my bow setup for hunting season now. I noticed that for my prong style rest only one of the knocks lines up with odd color fletching, so that I can make it point down when nocked to the string. How can I adjust these knocks to match up correctly? 
I'm attaching a picture of one of them.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Twist it. Seriously.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Pliers assuming they were not glued in. (and they should not be glued in)


----------



## realitycheck390 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll try the pliers but I'm pretty sure they're glued in. If they are glued is there anything I can do?


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Your arrow looks like an Easton XX78 with a Super-Uni bushing and Super Nock. With this system, the nock fits in the bushing with a press-fit and is designed be rotated to get best alignment. As Bowbender said, they are not designed to be glued in. If they are glued in and you need to rotate them, you might try soaking the nock end in some boiling water for a few minutes to break the glue bond. If that doesn't work, then you will probably have to remove them by either twisting with pliers or breaking them off, then replacing the nocks.


----------



## realitycheck390 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks JF I don't know the model number but you are correct they are eastons. Probably junk arrows haha. I tried one last night before I went to bed and you were all correct a pair of pliers took care of it. Now to finish the rest tonight.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

Since you are new to archery - Do not use pliers - get a nock wrench. If you buy a dozen Easton super nocks there is a free one enclosed in the package. They are just a relatively small piece of plastic the almost exactly fits over the nock with wings for leverage to twist(turn) the nock.

With pliers if you accidentally damage the nock you will dry fire your bow.


----------



## hawk45 (Nov 9, 2009)

I use a quarter.. simple and only .25 cents.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

straddleridge said:


> Since you are new to archery - Do not use pliers - get a nock wrench. If you buy a dozen Easton super nocks there is a free one enclosed in the package. They are just a relatively small piece of plastic the almost exactly fits over the nock with wings for leverage to twist(turn) the nock.
> 
> With pliers if you accidentally damage the nock you will dry fire your bow.


this guy is 100% spot on................


----------



## realitycheck390 (Dec 18, 2011)

I got them all lined up now. I did use pliers so I will check all the nocks on the string to make sure I didn't mess any up. JF you are correct they are xx78 super slams.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

By the way since you are new I'll share this with you. Those arrows are Aluminum. They are a bit on the heavy side but many people still shoot aluminum arrows and will function just fine while you get your archery legs under you. The one think you'll need to know is aluminum arrows will bend if they take and impact from another arrow or if you miss the target. In some rare cases just hitting the target with a poorly tuned bow can bend them. 

What you'll want to do is spin them regularly to check for straightness


----------



## realitycheck390 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks bender. I will keep an eye on that. I did know they were aluminum didn't know about spinning them though to check the trueness of them. 
I say I'm new. I'm new but not brand new. I used to shoot bow and arrows as a kid and still have my old recurve bow. Just never hunted with a bow until now. I do have a lot to learn though, and any help and advice you all have is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

if you ever have to do it again, a small adjustable wrench works better than pliers. Pliers can tear up a nock since the jaws aren't parallel...what may appear to be a good nock, very well may split under the stress of shooting.

Generally the nock tool will work and there is no need for anything else...unfortunatley, those times where it doesn't work will leave you pulling your hair out.

Funny this thread is here...had this same issue last night with a customer. Customer needed the nocks rotated, typically an easy fix...unfortunatley I had a case where all the nocks were extremely tight--broke one- due to pliers, twisted another- using the tool. adjustable wrench---fixed the problem.


----------



## realitycheck390 (Dec 18, 2011)

Will keep that in mind fury. I have several adjustable style wrenches.


----------



## realitycheck390 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I have another question for everyone here. My arrow I shoot for target practice and the one I have posted in pics here for hunting are completely different arrows. My target arrows are some my grandfather just gave too me and they are very old style with glue on knocks, they are completely different length and weight. So I took my target arrows and adjusted my first pin to get it sighted in but need to sight in the other pins and shooting those broadheads into a target is a pain in the butt since I made the target myself with a bunch of clothes. I have five of my hunting arrows. 
Question is should I cut the old arrows to match and find some target points that will make the weights the same. Or should I just take two of my hunting arrows and dedicate them to target arrows and find some target points that are the same weight and just use three for hunting?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK I'm going to say all your arrows should be the same. If you got a few given to you as a gift unless they fly exactly the same after you cut them down, I would choose one set or the other. Having multiple arrows is just counter productive. It's real hard to create confidence in your shooting ability and have a real high comfort level when you have to stop and think which set of arrows am I shooting again...?

I would definitely separate out 2 arrows to use as target arrows. Also what ever broad heads you use for target practice set them aside for just target practice. Broadheads need to be razor sharp to be affective shooting them even once will dull them so always make sure you have new blades or if you are sharpening them yourself ensure they are razor sharp before hunting.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

2512s were the bommmm! Used to shoot 3-d and hunt with them! Man that brings back some memories! Those are good arrows and will do the trick for ya just fine!


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> OK I'm going to say all your arrows should be the same. If you got a few given to you as a gift unless they fly exactly the same after you cut them down, I would choose one set or the other. Having multiple arrows is just counter productive. It's real hard to create confidence in your shooting ability and have a real high comfort level when you have to stop and think which set of arrows am I shooting again...?
> 
> I would definitely separate out 2 arrows to use as target arrows. Also what ever broad heads you use for target practice set them aside for just target practice. Broadheads need to be razor sharp to be affective shooting them even once will dull them so always make sure you have new blades or if you are sharpening them yourself ensure they are razor sharp before hunting.


I would listen to Pat!


----------



## realitycheck390 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wyatt thanks for the help. Good to hear theyre good arrows. 
Bender thanks so much for the help. I'm learning a lot from you. I got some field points this week that match my broad heads. And am about to start practicing and sighting it in. 
What is the best way for me to spin these and make sure they're straight? I don't have a machine.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Spin them in your hand if they wobble you got a problem, if they don't shoot them first. You should end up with a quiver of non wabbaly spinners!


----------

